# Weird XBMC configure issue



## m6tt (Dec 22, 2012)

So I was in the process of running the icu portmaster run, and xbmc was complaining. I skipped it, and came back later to see what was wrong.

I will preface that I usually use a tricky make.conf that allows me to select base compiler or gcc47, so I immediately suspected it was my make.conf. System is 10-CURRENT amd64 and has a clean pkg_libchk.

Here is the final lines of "make clean install clean" for multimedia/xbmc

```
checking for TAGLIB... yes
checking for main in -liconv... no
configure: error: Could not find a required library. Please see the README for your platform.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to mickael.maillot@gmail.com [maintainer] and attach
the
"/usr/ports/build/usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc/work/xbmc-xbmc-baaa51c/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg info -g -Ea).
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc.
```

This is incorrect, as libiconv.so.3 is alive and well in /usr/local/lib.
I tried passing "LDFLAGS=-L/usr/local/lib" in the environment and after ./configure in the work dir with no change. 

Without make.conf, "c compiler cannot create executables" using either clang or the old base gcc. I think maybe it's an autoconf issue, autoconf complains about many deprecated things during the initial make.

Anyone have the recent version of this port working? Anyone ever seen gcc refuse to find a library even with "-L/usr/local/lib"?


----------



## marwis (Dec 22, 2012)

m6tt said:
			
		

> So I was in the process of running the icu portmaster run



Do you mean you ran `# portmaster -w -r icu` as stated in /usr/ports/UPDATING?

```
20121218:
  AFFECTS: users of icu
  AUTHOR [email]bapt@FreeBSD.org[/email]

  icu has been updated to 50.1. Please rebuild all ports that depends on it:

  If you use portmaster:
        portmaster -w -r icu
  If you use portupgrade:
        portupgrade -fr devel/icu
  If you use pkgng with binary packages:
        pkg install -fR devel/icu
```

I do not have multimedia/xbmc installed, but this worked fine for me on 9.1-RC3.


----------



## m6tt (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes, of course...I ran portmaster -Dyrw icu without major incident, pkg_libchk indicates no missing libs. Usually there are one or two ports out of hundreds that don't compile for other reasons, usually fairly minor. In this case xbmc is one of them. I don't think it has anything to do with icu unless I'm missing something. libiconv.so is provided by converters/libiconv.

I think XBMC was updated to a newer version recently, which I suspect is the causative issue. I primarily wanted to know if anyone had either installed the most recent version of the port with no issues, or had encountered this issue before. It is quite strange to me that configure cannot be coaxed to find the library.


----------



## m6tt (Dec 23, 2012)

Solved it, I had to compile audio/taglib with clang or gcc 4.2.1 instead of gcc 4.7 due to a symbols issue. xbmc is compiling fine now.

If anyone has something like this happen again, run, don't walk to the work directory and read config.log carefully .


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hmmm. 
Perhaps dependencies built with the wrong compiler is the reason this week I've many more ports that won't build... (Not a much greater percentage; but a much larger number.)


----------



## m6tt (Dec 24, 2012)

There are subtle issues even with libmap.conf in place, I think when it's just clang and a recent gcc involved things might be better.


----------

